# I Wonder Who Home Depot Uses For Shipping?



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2013)

Ordered 45 plastic insulation baffles for the eaves of the house. Total weight 28 pounds. Since the order was over $45, shipping is free. But the shipping credit amount on the order display looks like they are coming one at a time. By limousine. 

*Merchandise Subtotal*​* $75.60*​* Shipping Subtotal*​*-$364.49*​* State Environmental Fee*​*$0.00*​* Savings*​*$364.49*​ Estimated Sales Tax​* $4.01*​* Estimated Total*​* $79.61*​


----------



## fossil (Jul 8, 2013)

It's NASA's new business line.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 8, 2013)

State environmental fee ? Never saw that one before.

Pete


----------



## 343amc (Jul 8, 2013)

I ordered four 10 inch round 90 degree duct elbows in January from Home Depot. Free shipping. They came in 4 separate boxes on three different days. 

Took two of them back because I didn't need them. You have to pay return shipping if you ship them back, or take them to any Home Depot to save the shipping costs.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2013)

I just got my tracking number. It is shipping from a town 60 miles from my house to a terminal 40 miles on the other side of my house. On Estes Freight Line. Methinks a pallet of the things is on the way.  Estes only does truck load and LTL/less than truck load shipments. This is a 28 pound order.


----------



## 343amc (Jul 8, 2013)

The skid might weigh more than the product strapped to it. 

I've watched tracking info for stuff I've ordered from companies 50 miles away make a trip to Perrysburg, OH or Chicago on more than one occasion, both of which are about 150 miles from my home.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 8, 2013)

My 45 baffles weigh just 28 pounds of flat plastic 23" X 41" and around 10 inches thick for the whole stack. A pallet of the suckers is 1,700 pounds. 2,800 of'em. About right for the indicated LTL freight charge.

This is going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## Jags (Jul 9, 2013)

I see a future ebay listing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 9, 2013)

I checked Estes Freight's website. They charge $800 extra for residential delivery.  The shipment arrived at their Stafford, VA terminal last night. Delivery is scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2013)

I find this thread baffling.


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2013)

It's intriguing at first...even a bit mysterious.  Kind of fruity with hints of fiberglass and styrofoam, and maybe a subtle undertone of creosote.  But I don't care much for the way it sits on my palate while I'm waiting for the finish.  I really think I'd return the remainder of it to the cellar.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 10, 2013)

Worse charges than for Alaska shipping. 
Net loss of income/profit,  must help  at tax time.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 10, 2013)

Probably some creative accounting to make the company and  the CEO look like they are giving something away and look better on the p&L . At the end of the quarter they probably tell Home Depot they saved them $7,000,000 in shipping. The HD CEO probably gets a kickback from this company, depending on how much money the save in shipping costs.  Its a beautiful system. Everybody wins.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Probably some creative accounting to make the company and the CEO look like they are giving something away and look better on the p&L . At the end of the quarter they probably tell Home Depot they saved them $7,000,000 in shipping. The HD CEO probably gets a kickback from this company, depending on how much money the save in shipping costs. Its a beautiful system. Everybody wins.


 

That doesn't wash. It would show up as loses on shipping. It is delivery day so we shall see what shows up. A little looking revealed that Estes operates a lot of HD signed trucks so who knows? 

Just goofy all the way down the line.


----------



## Jags (Jul 10, 2013)

***waiting to see what Bro does with a 1700 pound pallet***


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2013)

If the correct order shows up it has still been entertaining.  But Google Earth shows nothing but four and five axle rigs in that terminal yard.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got a call from Estes Freight to arrange for my delivery. Earliest they can deliver my shipment is Friday afternoon. I didn't ask any questions, just set up the time. I know better than to get started with them or the Home Depot Bangladesh help desk. Either one will argue just as hard as if I had made a mistake. And point fingers at each other and me. I will see what shows up and let them work it out from there. Like my boss in the grocery business used to say "The best position to be in is where you have the money and the bananas too." And the $79 payment was made with a credit card through Paypal.

But I do not think a twenty-eight pound five inch thick package is on the way Friday.


----------



## Jags (Jul 10, 2013)

"Mr Bart, where is your loading dock?"  "Do you have a pallet jack or a fork lift?"


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes I have a pallet jack. And my neighbor with the short driveway down the hill is leaving for two weeks tomorrow. 

A few years ago I bought my Husqvarna garden tractor at the local HD. Got it home and it ran like crap. Loaded it back up and took it back and they said they didn't have another one and gave me my money back. They checked and there was one at a store 40 miles away. I asked them to tell them I was on the way. Went there, paid for it and waited forever out front. Guy finally forklifts it out there. Pallet broken through and a flat tire on it. He gruffly said "It is what it is. If you want it fine, if not I will take it back.".

I stood there for a second and said "Get me a manager.". After a bit the manager came out and re-iterated what the guy had said. I said "You know. I should just have you put it in the trailer and leave. But I am going to tell you that it is the wrong tractor and costs $800 more than the one I bought. I take it home and when they finally figure out what happened both of your asses will get fired." 

A land speed record was set getting that other tractor out there and loaded.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2013)

Delivery just made. Five axle tractor trailer rig pulls up. Guy rolls up the door and all that is in 40' of trailer is my little stack of 45 flat plastic sheets. I look at the bill of lading (1 pallet -1440 pounds) and back at the trailer. The driver laughed and said "You don't even want to know.".

I didn't. Wished each other a good weekend and he was on his way.


----------



## Jags (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Delta-T (Jul 12, 2013)

is a simple case of the missing decimal point....1 pallet 14.40 lbs....the great mystery? who stole the decimal point!? Could be half way to Fiji by now, livin it up on your dime, sporting the fake mustache, drinkin pina coladas.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 12, 2013)

Ours stocks that many easily. You don't have a local HD that stocks this stuff?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2013)

HD says none of their stores stock the Accuvent baffles. The things are slick. Lot better than the styrofoam junk. And they are cheaper than the foam ones. Would have bought them online anyway. Free shipping. Why drive?


----------

